

MicroRax prototyping system - ChuckMcM
http://microrax.com/

======
ChuckMcM
This came up again in another conversation, if you're looking to build a
structural base around your HW project this stuff is pretty easy to work with
and quite durable. As more people do hardware this may come in handy.

